# Seizure fakers competition



## adamjh3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## emscrazy1 (Aug 16, 2011)

MM2A said:


> please stay on topic.



What do you mean stay on topic? All I see is a story about faking seizures which is what the title says.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 16, 2011)

MMiz poser? Hmm.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL I read that yesterday 

I was cracking up.


----------



## sirengirl (Aug 16, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> MMiz poser? Hmm.



My thought ALL morning, was sparked by a post by said poster in the "things they don't teach" thread....

My 0.02


----------

